# Could you help me identify the chords of this Radiohead song



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

I can only identify individual notes and not chords since I don't play an instrument, but this part of the song is simple enough that I could play it anyway if I knew the chords.






Starting at 1:54, are the piano chords C#5 E F# C#5, C#m E F# C#, or C# E F# C#?

I've seen people say its each of these on different tab/chord sites. Which one is it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd say C# E F# C#. I think there's a major 3rd in the C# chord but he sings a minor 3rd over it. That's "kind of bluesy".


----------

